

Switching from iPhone to Lumia800 using a Mac - SidneyShaw
http://ts3t.de/en/page/switching-from-iphone-to-lumia

======
zmonkeyz
Beez as a twitter app, Bank of America app, Spotify, Facebook's app, all have
a real sense of the Metro UI but look different from each other. Foodspotting
is another good example as well. I think when the complaint is that all apps
look the same it is due to those apps that use the styling of the people hub.
Black background, with just text everywhere.

~~~
SidneyShaw
Yes it's true the apps you mentioned have a unique UI but they don't work
reliably, as for example the Facebook and Beez app, I don't use them because
they work so bad. Concerning the Foodspotting app I think this is just the
boring UI that I was talking about; how can you put a photo as a background
for an app?

This really needs to get a step further - well working apps and at the same
time well made UI. The only app on wp7 that i've seen combining both is the
Sports Tracker which is not my taste of design but at least it has a UI
design.

